# Nursing Strike during period?



## cyborgoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all,

My big little man seems to be going on a nursing strike when I get my period. He will be four months next Friday and this is my second period since he was born. He takes a few sips but then turns away. I've pumped to relieve the pressure in my breasts and to keep my supply up, but he won't take the pumped milk either.

Any one else out there noticed nursing strikes during their period?


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

it could be that your milk tastes differently during your period due to hormonal changes. so maybe he's just picky about that...
unfortunately i don't know what to recommend here.







LLL????







:


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

It could be that your supply is lower during your period and the milk comes out slower. I know my ds gets frustrated by the slower let down around my period.

Do you eat differently around your period? My ds can not handle me eatting chocolate. A favorite around that time.

Maybe he won't take a bottle because you don't use them? If babies aren't use to artificial nipples it can be hard to get them to take it.

I wish I had better answers for you. I hope someone here can help you better.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I haven't had my period yet since DS was born but as far as your son not taking the bottle. Does he take it when your not on your period? From what I have heard a lot of babies won't take a bottle from mom but they will take it from dad or others, so you may want to leave the room and see if someone else can feed him. GL!


----------

